# Competitive Trail/Distance Driving?



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I may be able to tell you a little bit. We tried to get this organized in my previous driving club, but noone could find enough trail, and we got bored on the road really fast.

Do you have a specific question?

As an overview, they are usually run like competitive trail, with penalties for all sorts of things. We did a staggered start, so every entry had to be recorded, and I think we figured an ideal drive time, and the closest person got recognized. It took quite a few volunteers.

The Midwest club sent us A LOT of info on the way they do their drives, so you may try them.

Good Luck!!

Nancy


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

They do have some up by the Illinois/Wisconsin boarder.

I found it! Here is a link.

http://mdda.info/

I think it sounds like a blast, I am thinking of entering just to go on the drive and not even compete.

Have Fun!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*distance driveing indurance*

sounds fun indeed tc if you go sounds like youll have a good time and a lot of fun there.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

michaelvanessa said:


> sounds fun indeed tc if you go sounds like youll have a good time and a lot of fun there.


 As soon as I get my new vehicle, Pilgrim and I are going to go places~:wink:


----------



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks guys! It really sounds like fun and I just wish there were a few closer to me! We have no shortage of trails here in NC and VA...but I imagine coordinating things and generating enough interest (like you mentioned Nancy) would be the hardest part.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

You are in NC? look into mule days, and other events in North east NC, there is a Quaker group the reenacts the Quaker exodus from that region on there migration to Ohio, the do about a hundred miles or so wagon train over a few days. In fact there was just a distance wagon event last weekend. It isnt competitive. But seems pretty neet.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

pm me i can add you to a Facebook trail riders page that posts the ride and trail info.


----------

